# Thursday Night Drinks Jun 16, No 5 Bar and Lounge, Ritz-Carlton DIFC



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all,

After the very, very well attended Thu Night Drinks three weeks ago in Jumeirah and some regulars meeting up during the last two weeks, it's time for another 'official' TND! This week will be very special as we'll also be celebrating the birthday of one of our regulars.  

We'll be going back to No 5 Bar and Lounge in the Ritz-Carlton DIFC. We've been here once before and they did a great job in hosting the event. Please find a link to the location details below:

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/hotels/...-carlton-dubai-international-financial-centre

*Date and time: * Thursday June 16th. 9 p.m. onwards

*Where:* No 5 Bar and Lounge, Ritz-Carlton DIFC 

*Who:* We're almost completing our first year of Thursday Night Drinks, so the group of regulars is still on the increase. As always however; this is an open event. Dubai newcomers and weathered expats are very welcome to join too! As we always have a very diverse and mixed group, there's basically no reason not to join in! 

As we'll probably be the largest group in the bar, we'll be easy to spot this time. Ask the staff for the Thursday Night Drinks group. However, if you do join for the first time, please do send me (or one of the regulars) a private message so that we can give you our phone numbers and final details and confirmation.

Looking forward to another one guys! See you all on Thursday!



Marcel


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Needless to say I will be there! If the 30+ regular crowd shows up we might just take over the entire floor of the Ritz, not just the bar!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My new favourite hotel in Dubai but my birthday is not until October you guys!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Myself and a couple of others are keen to come and meet up for drinks on thursday, will see you there!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

It has been a long long time since I was out with the Forum and I am happy to say that I will be there!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

O.k. everybody. Thursday Night Drinks Dubai has now also got a Facebook page:

Log In | Facebook

A reservation in the bar has been made. The birthday bash is confirmed and the group starts getting together! See you all on Thursday guys!


----------



## expatindubai (Apr 8, 2011)

see y'all on thu!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll be there barring the unavailability of the host in which case i will be falling very ill


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Actually the host confirms his availability...the weekend meeting was just a bad joke


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Next time leave the bad jokes to me Marcel


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

guess i have to turn up then...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

ipshi said:


> guess i have to turn up then...


You mean you would have left the hostess standing alone? 
Err... well actually on second thoughts I don't think 15 confirmations so far can be construed as alone...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> Myself and a couple of others are keen to come and meet up for drinks on thursday, will see you there!!


Yo long time no see!!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yo long time no see!!!


Dare I ask?? Does this mean you will finally grace us with your company at TND?

Most of the newbies to the group, especially through the facebook group, seem to be friends of yours..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> Dare I ask?? Does this mean you will finally grace us with your company at TND?
> 
> Most of the newbies to the group, especially through the facebook group, seem to be friends of yours..


Yes, we are the former Thursday night drinks group  aww, miss those days sometimes :grouphug:

:focus:

I have dinner plans but might join you later


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yo long time no see!!!


haha I know!!! its been aaageess!! You gonna make an appearance???


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> haha I know!!! its been aaageess!! You gonna make an appearance???


Aah i see you've already answered in a previous post.

Cmon chicky!! you know you want to...really


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah. Do come out Dizzy! Think there's still a challenge somewhere between certain organisers on who manages to get a moderator to come to their events.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Yeah. Do come out Dizzy! Think there's still a challenge somewhere between certain organisers on who manages to get a moderator to come to their events.


Depends. What is the prize, and would it be shared with the mod in question?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes, we are the former Thursday night drinks group  aww, miss those days sometimes :grouphug:
> 
> :focus:
> 
> I have dinner plans but might join you later


That really does seem like a long time ago. Can we claim to be the original TND group or did we have predecessors?!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> That really does seem like a long time ago. Can we claim to be the original TND group or did we have predecessors?!


I wish we could claim 'original' but alas, i think there were many more prior.- you coming out too Missy?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I think so yes, depending on what time I get back from AD. Looking forward to seeing you guys


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> That really does seem like a long time ago. Can we claim to be the original TND group or did we have predecessors?!


Think the title rightfully belongs to Ste aka crazymazy...think most of us met up through him or some of the people that he was friends with.

I do believe that Elphaba used to organise monthly forum night out...that's how I met some of the people I know. Been to two of those nights out when I first arrived.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Think the title rightfully belongs to Ste aka crazymazy...think most of us met up through him or some of the people that he was friends with.
> 
> I do believe that Elphaba used to organise monthly forum night out...that's how I met some of the people I know. Been to two of those nights out when I first arrived.


Hey Maz!!
You gonna come out for long overdue catch up??? Be good to see you


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> Hey Maz!!
> You gonna come out for long overdue catch up??? Be good to see you


Would love to but since I am 'sick' today (and tomorrow) , I do not want to run the risk of bumping into my boss and having to fake a miraculous recovery.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Would love to but since I am 'sick' today (and tomorrow) , I do not want to run the risk of bumping into my boss and having to fake a miraculous recovery.


hahaha fair enough - hope you make a quick 'recovery'


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes, we are the former Thursday night drinks group  aww, miss those days sometimes :grouphug:
> 
> :focus:
> 
> I have dinner plans but might join you later


You see it's MIGHT on here, WILL on FB


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Will be good to meet up with old friends and some new perhaps. That is if work allows. 

Izzzy. Moderators aren't allowed to be seen in real life, only online.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow...seems we're going to get the prehistoric Thursday Night Drink crew out tonight!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Wow...seems we're going to get the prehistoric Thursday Night Drink crew out tonight!


You need to show more respect young man!!


----------

